# Dentist recommendations please - BL postcode



## LHIS (3 July 2017)

As the title please - can anyone recommend a dentist?  One that is good with nervy patients and offers sedation (occasionally required, but he's getting better!). Thank you!


----------



## Annie B. (8 August 2017)

I use Sally Kingsley she is absolutely superb. She trained as a vet and then a fully qualified EDT so she is able to sedate or medicate without you requiring your vet out and worrying about timing everyone being there at the time they say they would be. Sally brings her own nurse/helper and they have looked after all my horses young or old for years and put right work done by using a vet to do teeth ( never ever again).


----------

